# Just ordered my horizon Smoker



## bwig333 (Apr 8, 2014)

Little background. Have been using a masterforge gas smoker for the last few years, but could never really get the smoke ring I wanted.  Meat always tasted decent, but I like the visual part of cooking also(smoke ring).  I have been going back and forth on getting the Okie Joes from lowes or the horizon 16".  I decided the horizon classic backyard smoker from BPS.  I had to choose the pick up at store option, because I couldn't justify the extra 250 shipping they were going to charge(wife and baby...long story).  So to make this short and sweet, how much of a pain is it going to be to unload this beast?  Also are there any significant mods I need to make in order to get the best out of this smoker?  Lastly cannot wait for it to get to store so I can start seasoning, then cooking.

Brian


----------



## glocksrock (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a pretty nice smoker, I was looking at the Horizon units at BPS myself. It's going to be pretty heavy, so you will need a few friends to help you unload it. I don't really think you will need to make any modifications to it once you get it, just season it and then start cooking.


----------



## bwig333 (Apr 11, 2014)

Smoker should be here tomorrow.  Will probably cook on it next weekend.


----------



## benw40 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a Yoder Cheyenne, which is almost the same as the horizon 16" and it is heavy,340+lbs.  Had mine shipped and just getting it off the pallet by my self was a bit of a challenge. I recommend getting some beer and buddies to help if you are unloading it out of a pickup truck. (also some 2x6's).  But it will be well worth the trouble. If you did not get the Heat Plate, get one! Otherwise you will have a 100 deg difference from the fire box side to the other.


----------

